# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Karakter (Het Eeveld & De Ederhorst)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Karakter (Het Eeveld & De Ederhorst)
Horalaan 5
Ede

Bezoek de website van Karakter


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Karakter (Het Eeveld & De Ederhorst).*

----------

